# Friend suddenly started ignoring me



## mwm07003

I have this friend that I work with that I became really close with quite quickly. He became like a big brother to me, always looked out for me, was always there when I needed him and was just like a best friend to me. In return, I was always there for him as well and helped him through a hard time. 
Suddenly this past April, he started ignoring phone calls/text messages and even emails. He had been feeling down in the dumps so I didn't think much of it at first. Suddenly after 2 or 3 weeks he sends me an email asking if I still had an extra baseball ticket (I was taking my best friend, who had recently lost his mother to a Yankee game and I had one extra ticket) and I invited him to come along and we had an amazing time. That night we had a nice talk on the ride in my car to get his car and he thanked me for being a good friend and even gave me a hug goodbye. 
Since that night, I have not heard from him. I have texted and emailed him to no response and when I call him at work on our internal lines I get an, "I can't talk right now, I'm busy" response from him. I finally asked him to hang out and he said he would, just text him a time and place. I did that and he never responded. 
What did I do? Is it worth it for me to give him space and see if he will contact me or should I just drop him as a friend? He was really special to me and treated me like I was his little brother (I'm 25, he's 33) and despite his "tough guy" image, I got to see his soft and loving side and I will never forget it. This is really hurting me and I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Frostbite

In my experience guys and girls can't be such close friends without someone developing feelings. You ever think he really likes you and is feed up with being in the friend zone? 

Also, he was depressed sounding and said good bye to you, now you haven't heard from him. You might want to do wellness check and make sure he's still amongst the living.


----------



## mwm07003

*reply*

He is amongst the living. We work for a bank (I work down in an NYC branch and he works up in the suburbs) and he opened an account for our branch and had to send me the legal documents for the account and I received those via email from him about a week ago, so I do know he's among the living. 
I thought of the friend zone thing, but he has a girlfriend. I just hope it gets better soon, because we were really good friends (and I still consider him a good friend, he looked out for me like none other).


----------



## Frostbite

mwm07003 said:


> He is amongst the living. We work for a bank (I work down in an NYC branch and he works up in the suburbs) and he opened an account for our branch and had to send me the legal documents for the account and I received those via email from him about a week ago, so I do know he's among the living.
> I thought of the friend zone thing, but he has a girlfriend. I just hope it gets better soon, because we were really good friends (and I still consider him a good friend, he looked out for me like none other).


Maybe he's conflicted if he has a girlfriend. He might have started to like you, so he cut it off to remain faithful.


----------

